# OHSS in your 40s



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi everyone. Hope you're all having a good day.
I am 40 and currently 8dp5dt with 3 embryos. I was given low dose pregnyl for luteal phase support after EC and another 4 days ago. I started having symptoms that seemed  like what I'd read about OHSS since Saturday. Massive bloated belly, heartburn, pain around my diaphragm, pain when I lie on my side etc. Overnight the pain got excrutiating so I went in anyway to be safe. After an u/s scan they confirmed moderate OHSS and want to drain me tomorrow. I'm quite bummed. Dr says it might be a good sign for BFP since it's late onset OHSS but also admitted that the pregnyl may be responsible. I'm rather anxious about the whole thing, especially the draining. 
I didn't even consider myself to be at risk! I only had 15 eggs and I'm over 40. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Mapple (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi MummyWalnut, 
my first post on FF and I am just starting to write because I think I have mild ohss. 
I am 41 and had EC on Thursday, probably a couple of hours later than due because my abdomen started aching terribly and ultrasound just before EC revealed at least one follicle had exploded and was bleeding. Nevertheless I chose to go through and had 19 eggs collected. 
That evening was terrible - I even stopped breathing due to excruciating pain 6 times and had to sleep sitting on a sofa as one of the breath crises was when I tried to go do bed. I called the emergency phone service (after my second episode) and they said it was normal with 19 eggs, drink a lot and call again in case it got worse. 
The next day was hard but not as much as the first one, and since the 3rd day I still feel sore and swollen tummy but nothing compared to days 1 and 2. 
ET is scheduled tomorrow morning (day 6) and they are going to assess whether I have OHSS and freezing would be advisable, or I can go through with it. 
Are you feeling better?


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Mapple,

Your symptoms do sound like OHSS. And it may not be mild. Have you gone to the clinic to get diagnosed? They  will use ultrasound to measure the fluids in your abdomen and size of your ovaries. If not please do and monitor your waistline, weight and urine output. I found that the water just leaked straight to my abdomen. Drink hypotonic liquids instead, like Gatorade. 

Sorry I didn't respond yesterday but did they go through with ET? Hope not as pregnancy will make the OHSS far more severe. 

I'm feeling much better now. Do let me know how you're doing!


----------



## Mapple (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi MummyWalnut, thanks for caring and for your tips! 

Luckily I am getting better every day. 
Weight is the same as before cycling and paracetamol is doing its job. 
Urine output is fine too, and scan this morning showed there is no leakage, thank God. 
I hope another couple of days will be enough to get rid of bloating and stiffness even though I am on progesteron and it gives bloating too. 
I had ET today, both the Dr and the embryologist said there was no risk at all. 
Besides, despite being day 6, none of my early blasts seams fit for freezing yet, so it was either today or never. 
Have you been drained? And what news from testing?


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Mapple,

Glad to hear that you're doing better and that you were able to go ahead with your ET. Congrats! Now comes the dreaded 2ww. Wish you the best of luck.

My OHSS was late onset, few days after ET and was actually caused by pregnancy. My Dr, DH and Mum were quite against draining for whatever reason so I just gritted my teeth through the pain till my symptoms got better. Still look about 3 to 4 months preggars but my waist is about 5 inches smaller than last week.


----------



## Mapple (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you and congrats on your bfp!!! 
I think it helps bearing the pain from ohss even though I am sure it is tough, as yours looks much worse than mine. 

Perhaps they were against draining in case it could lead to infections or further pain? Just stay strong and positive and think you're working on your reward ;-) 

5 inches less is something, and I hope once it has started reducing it will go on steadily. 
You are not going to work in your condition, are you?


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Mapple, thank you for your kind words and congratulations  

I took a week off work and went back to work on Monday. I'm taking it really easy though. Main drawback is that I've got tongues wagging at work with my swollen feet and belly!

How are you feeling after ET?


----------



## Mapple (Jan 21, 2016)

Just ignore them or feed them with some painful story about a medical condition, make them sorry for that ;-)

I am doing much better, yesterday was my first painkiller free day and today I was up to drive to the groceries store. Not yet Ok but heading there! 

Aren't you writing in the Nov/Dec stimming thread?


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Mapple. Great idea for the wagging tongues. Ha ha. 

Glad you're feeling better and more like yourself. No I'm not writing in the Nov/Dec stimming thread. Perhaps another member with a similar name. 

OHSS update: I'm almost back to my regular size though ovaries are still huge. I was really worried about the rapid disappearance of my symptoms and what it meant for my pregnancy but had my scans today and all's going well


----------



## hambone1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi MummyWalnut-
Sounds like OHSS to me! I am 43 and was on 300 gonal F... and ended up with high estrodial levels pre-trigger.  Despite this, the clinic went ahead with the Ovitrelle trigger (which, in retrospect, I wish they had changed the protocol - I was told that due to my age, risk of OHSS was small, despite my high estrodial levels).  They managed 15 eggs with only 7 mature - and I ended up with moderate OHSS and a chemical pregnancy.  The OHSS is awful - too painful to walk or do much of anything.  I was drinking lots of protein shakes, milk, and water and eating tons of cottage cheese.  I think the acupuncture helped a bit, too (though it may have been all of the protein I consumed!)

Good luck...
Hambone1


----------



## Mapple (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

it seems OHSS is much more common than they tell us. Or perhaps we were unlucky? 
I wish they had told me, I would have asked for a higher dose of painkillers when I was dismissed from EC and DH would have taken another day off job the next day, when I was really sore. 

At least it seems to go fast enough... I still can't believe I can breath with full lungs! 

Mummy that's excellent news  What week are you now? 

No I haven't seen anyone with a similar name on that thread, I just wondered whether you were there too as it is very active (unsurprisingly) and I haven't learnt all their nicknames yet!


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hambone, thanks for chiming in and all your advise. It really took me by surprise because I didn't even think it was possible at 40 plus! Like you my Estrodial levels were high but I was considered low risk. 
Anyway, it's important that we are getting the message out there to increase awareness. 

Yes Mapple, seems more common than they let on. I'm glad you're feeling better. The loss of breath was quite frightening. I can relate to your relief. I should be 5w6d today. By God's grace they'll stick  . We transfered 3 but I'm hoping for twins


----------



## Mapple (Jan 21, 2016)

And I had my BFN today... Honestly I was negative about it since when our 7 well-performing embryos became 2 underperforming morulas and 3 underperforming blasts. Anyway we had to give it a try or we would have regretted it forever. 
No way am I going to try it again after what I've been through, also because next cycle I would be 42 and chances would be even less and still we don't know the reasons of our miscarriages. 

At least my BFN counts towards one of the 70%, thus leaving better hope to others in my situation...


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh Mapple, I am so sad to read about your BFN. Yes, it always worth taking a shot.... it's good you did so despite the outlook because one just never knows...... I'm also sorry you've decided this is the end of the road as far as ttc goes. For what it's worth I don't think trying at 42 would be hopeless, I just read about a 44-year old who succeeded on her 5th cycle. Whatever you finally decide, I wish you all the best. Xxx


----------



## Mapple (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you! 
We are going to keep trying naturally but no more IVF, for several reasons. 
I am not ok with such a number of embryos created and then left to die because they didn't reach the full blastocyst stage and could not be frozen. 
Then, our issue is early miscarriage. Tomorrow I'm having a follow-up appointment to discuss with our consultant whether we can get any information on the reason for miscarriages from the pattern our embryos have followed, but I don't think medicine offers anything more than what we have already tried. And success rates decrease sharply with age so they would be less every time. 
Another reason is, I am not convinced ohss helps. I was so swollen that I am pretty sure my womb was not the most welcoming place. And ohss risks increase when you've had it already. 
Finally I am concerned about health threats. All those medicines say, don't use if you have or have had cancer. How can I be sure I don't have anything like that? I should have a full check-up before every cycle and even then I could not be sure. 

So no, I am not trying again. Even if I was, my husband would not agree, after seeing me struggling for breathing so many times... We'll make the best of our condition, and try and be happy nevertheless


----------

